# What bit to use for planing a slab



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm going to be using a home made sled on tracks to plane down a 10/4 slab of rough black walnut. It actually looks pretty flat already but I was wondering what bit you guys would recommend to do it. The only router I have right now is a Hitachi M12VC which while not a weak machine probably also can't drive one of the gigantic bits I've seen. All recommendations welcome because I'm fairly inexperienced with routers. Roundovers and dados are pretty much the limit of my exposure...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Hitachi is big enough. You could use a straight bit or a bowl carving bit which has rounded corners. I have a 1 5/8" straight bit I've used for levelling. That's around as big as they get that I've come across.


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

Walnut is decently hard stuff and I've got a couple of 7 foot slabs so I will need a bit that lasts. Any recommendations on manufacturers?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kryptix said:


> I'm going to be using a home made sled on tracks to plane down a 10/4 slab of rough black walnut. It actually looks pretty flat already but I was wondering what bit you guys would recommend to do it. The only router I have right now is a Hitachi M12VC which while not a weak machine probably also can't drive one of the gigantic bits I've seen. All recommendations welcome because I'm fairly inexperienced with routers. Roundovers and dados are pretty much the limit of my exposure...


most any quality large diameter mortising bit....
Freud, Whiteside, CMT, Infinity....
least expensive way to go too...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And Ken; Welcome if I haven't already said that...check out threads here, and You Tube videos on using diamond hones to keep your bits like new, rather than replacing them frequently.
Sharpen Router Bits using Trends Credit Card Hone - YouTube


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a bowl/tray bit. And I second Dan's suggestion re: sharpening bits.


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

Heard good things about white side bits, I've used Freud saw blades before and they've performed well too so will definitely give them a look. I'll need to look into sharpening too but I've sharpened knives before never carbide and I know how easy it is to make a knife worse, so is there anythig to look out for?


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

Definitely heard good things about white side and Freud saw blades have worked well for me. One question about sharpening, I know how easy it is to mess up a knife with a wetstone if you don't know what your doing, and having never sharpened carbide, what's a good start and what should I look out for?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ken; just watch the video clip...it's dead simple and an almost foolproof technique. If you only touch up the _back of the carbide_, as shown, you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

With a diamond stone carbide sharpens as easily as a knife will with a regular stone. I put the stone on the edge of a bench or table and press the flat of the cutter onto it. Not that hard to do, just stay flat.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

<img src="/v/vspfiles/assets/images/brands/magnatelogo_small.gif">Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit , 2 Flute Carbide Tipped

good bits, good value, just order a couple to make the shipping costs a little more palatable.


----------



## kryptix (Oct 8, 2014)

kp91 said:


> <img src="/v/vspfiles/assets/images/brands/magnatelogo_small.gif">Surface Planing ( Bottom Cleaning ) Router Bit , 2 Flute Carbide Tipped
> 
> good bits, good value, just order a couple to make the shipping costs a little more palatable.


I've seen them considered buying from them, would they be better than Yonico bits? Those seem to be well reviewed too and basically the same price but some of them are free shipping with Amazon...

I guess I will need to get a diamond stone in the future, I do a lot of cooking and I know how to put a good edge on steel so how bad can it be


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ken,

I only have experience with the Magnate, I use them because of the variety of profiles available.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Ken,
> 
> I only have experience with the Magnate, I use them because of the variety of profiles available.


I have a few Magnate's, but bought them off Amazon specifically, just to do planing. I choose them because they were large surface planing/bottom cleaning bits, available in a very large diameter... so it made a large swath across what was being planed. Didn't know anything else about them when I ordered my first bit. 

It came. I found it was a very quality bit and I was happy with it, so ordered a second bit in an even larger diameter.

But before those 2 bits, I was using a bowl bit. I was happy with that way that bowl bits left a better transition between cuts... but I could only find them up to a certain diameter.


----------



## Nailbender5 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Slab planing with router*

Planeing slabs with router. Which side is best to start on to flatten and then go to the floor Planer. Start on the concave side or convex. 

thanks for any imput 
Steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The curve should be up on the first pass. That way it will lay flat for the second pass.


----------

